# The movie that made Martial Arts



## DeLamar.J

I think this movie made more of an impact on martial arts than any other, even the old Bruce Lee movies. And it made the black gi the bad guy gi lol. 

Yes or No
someone make it a poll if possible please.


----------



## Rich Parsons

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I think this movie made more of an impact on martial arts than any other, even the old Bruce Lee movies. And it made the black gi the bad guy gi lol.
> 
> Yes or No
> someone make it a poll if possible please.



You too can create polls if you are a supporting member.


----------



## DeLamar.J

I will do that, but not just to make polls, to support the future of martial talk.


----------



## Mark Weiser

Sorry but I have to say ECK!!! 

The only thing cool was the sound track lol!! 

I liked the second one better than the first anyway. A better storyline.


----------



## bignick

Oh man...as a baby of the 80's let me tell you that this movie rocked....I would say it's impact on martial arts was absolutely huge...

The best part was that Pat Morita was a computer programmer that quit his job to become a stand up comedian...talk about a career move...


"sweep the leg..."
"but sensei..."
"you gotta problem....sweep the leg..."


man...good times


----------



## CanuckMA

It was finally a movie that showed the positive aspect of MA. And showed that it was within reach of everybody. I was on last weekend, brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## Andrew Green

Ninja Turtles mopped the floor with The Karate Kid 

Karate Kid maybe made it more appealing for parents, but I'd guess Ninja Turtles got more kids wanting to train.

Both where very important in turning the martial arts world into a kid dominated market though.


----------



## Mark Weiser

I must be showing my age What is Ninja Turtles ? Oh you mean all those creatures placed on lunchboxes, PJ's, Halloween costumes, underwear, bedsheets, etc.....

Please as a Parent during those times "GROAN!!!"


----------



## Andrew Green

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I must be showing my age What is Ninja Turtles ? Oh you mean all those creatures placed on lunchboxes, PJ's, Halloween costumes, underwear, bedsheets, etc.....
> 
> Please as a Parent during those times "GROAN!!!"


Lol, then your in agreement, the Ninja Turtles had a unnatural influence over kids


----------



## shesulsa

Hey, I liked Karate Kid!  It had some awesome points - the use of martial arts for self-defense instead of mis-use and the recognition of bad leaders, the importance of repetitive motion for muscle memory and training (wax on...wax off), the realization of adults as people instead of idols, internal motivation and drive, the willingness to not quit - even when hurting.

 Still all good lessons we seem to forget too soon....


----------



## Chronuss

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Lol, then your in agreement, the Ninja Turtles had a unnatural influence over kids


hey now...I grew up watching that show _every _saturday morning...if that channel was changed, it was grudge match time.  wish I still had all those friggin' figures...the originals are actually worth a bit along with the Desert Storm versions.


----------



## Andrew Green

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hey now...I grew up watching that show _every _saturday morning...if that channel was changed, it was grudge match time. wish I still had all those friggin' figures...the originals are actually worth a bit along with the Desert Storm versions.


me too


----------



## shaolinchi

The ninja turtles rocked.  I also have to say that GI JOE definitely got kids liking the martial arts too.  You have to remember they had Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow, both were incredible ninjas.  I know that didn't have as big of an influence, but It definitely had some!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The movie that _really_ got things going was Five Fingers of Death.  If not for it, The Karate Kid, the Ninja Turtles, the Power Rangers, and the others would have died on the vine.


----------



## Sarah

bignick said:
			
		

> Oh man...as a baby of the 80's let me tell you that this movie rocked....I would say it's impact on martial arts was absolutely huge...
> 
> The best part was that Pat Morita was a computer programmer that quit his job to become a stand up comedian...talk about a career move...
> 
> 
> "sweep the leg..."
> "but sensei..."
> "you gotta problem....sweep the leg..."
> 
> 
> man...good times


 
I remeber thinking he was a bit of a hottie........sad I know


----------



## bignick

Sarah said:
			
		

> remeber thinking he was a bit of a hottie........sad I know



Pat Morita?   that's alright...i think we've all had our crushes on him....

just kidding....seriously though..who here hasn't done the whole deal with the "crane kick" at least once?

don't lie...


----------



## Dr. Kenpo

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey, I liked Karate Kid! It had some awesome points - the use of martial arts for self-defense instead of mis-use and the recognition of bad leaders, the importance of repetitive motion for muscle memory and training (wax on...wax off), the realization of adults as people instead of idols, internal motivation and drive, the willingness to not quit - even when hurting.
> 
> Still all good lessons we seem to forget too soon....


I agree totally! Especially because it was was simple philosophy about what the art represents. To me, a great teaching tool.:asian:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo

bignick said:
			
		

> Pat Morita? that's alright...i think we've all had our crushes on him....
> 
> just kidding....seriously though..who here hasn't done the whole deal with the "crane kick" at least once?
> 
> don't lie...


Sorry, no crane kick here, only chicken kicks!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I must be showing my age What is Ninja Turtles ? Oh you mean all those creatures placed on lunchboxes, PJ's, Halloween costumes, underwear, bedsheets, etc.....
> 
> Please as a Parent during those times "GROAN!!!"


And safe to say they're now soup somewhere. (Thank goodness)


----------



## jukado1

The Karate Kid was a valuable movie in the growth of the martial arts, but lets not forget the first karate movie, and yes, it was even more influential then 5 fingers of death,  BILLY JACK!  with Tom Laughlin and Bong Soo Han.
But nothing was as important as Enter The Dragon.


----------



## Mark Weiser

Billy Jack was in my age group and YES!! I loved the scene in which he was in the park and He is talking

"I will tell you what I am going to do I am going to take this foot(pointing to his left foot) and kick you in the face (pointing to the man's left side of his head) and there is nothing you can do to stop me!"

Billy Jack does exactly that. I loved it!!


----------



## Enson

bignick said:
			
		

> Oh man...as a baby of the 80's let me tell you that this movie rocked....I would say it's impact on martial arts was absolutely huge...
> 
> The best part was that Pat Morita was a computer programmer that quit his job to become a stand up comedian...talk about a career move...
> 
> 
> "sweep the leg..."
> "but sensei..."
> "you gotta problem....sweep the leg..."
> 
> 
> man...good times


i have to say that they are great movies... all three! but they are just that movies! even though i will admit i get on the stumps in front of my office and practice the krane technique every morning! hee hee!
all i know is that i wanted a sleeveless gi at one time too. also whats with not wearing any pads in the tournament? all around great flick! also the turtles were good too. i still have the original toys in a box. they are out of the package so probably not worth anything.


----------



## Bigodinho

Has everyone forgotten about the classic of all classics? 

"Bruce Leeroy? BRUCE LEEROY? Catches bullets, with his teeth? N**** please!"

"Who's the master? SHO-NUFF! Who is THE MASTER? SHO-NUFF! Yeah, Sho-Nuff, the shogun of Harlem." 

THE LAST DRAGON tops them all!!! :ultracool artyon:


----------



## Enson

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> Has everyone forgotten about the classic of all classics?
> 
> "Bruce Leeroy? BRUCE LEEROY? Catches bullets, with his teeth? N**** please!"
> 
> "Who's the master? SHO-NUFF! Who is THE MASTER? SHO-NUFF! Yeah, Sho-Nuff, the shogun of Harlem."
> 
> THE LAST DRAGON tops them all!!! :ultracool artyon:


i like "only the strong"... haa haa haa! sorry man i had too!:ultracool


----------



## Bigodinho

Enson said:
			
		

> i like "only the strong"... haa haa haa! sorry man i had too!:ultracool


I don't like you no more, man.  You cut me deep just now.  :lool:


----------



## Mark Weiser

LOL! Do remember the video the lady was trying to make "Taking me out for a test drive" or how about the Master in a Fortune Cookie Factory LOL LOL!!!


----------



## marshallbd

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> LOL! Do remember the Master in a Fortune Cookie Factory LOL LOL!!!


Sum Dum Goy!!!    :ultracool


----------



## bignick

i think we're all forgetting about the greatest martial arts movie of all time...

Sidekick....where the little kid keeps having dreams of partnering up with chuck norris and kicking butt....

what an awful idea


----------



## marshallbd

bignick said:
			
		

> i think we're all forgetting about the greatest martial arts movie of all time...
> 
> Sidekick....where the little kid keeps having dreams of partnering up with chuck norris and kicking butt....
> 
> what an awful idea


Chuck Norris is a personal Hero of mine for his Kick Drugs out of America program and how he helps kids out of thier spiral into oblivion through the martial arts, but I have to agree, that movie sucked!


----------



## bignick

no doubt....i also think chuck norris and what he tries to accomplish through the martial arts is great...but that doesn't always mean hes gonna make the best choices for film roles...he's done some really bad...and some really cool stuff


----------



## Mark Weiser

_Sum Dum Goy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

Do you think the writer was Jewish LOL!!!


----------



## Cryozombie

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hey now...I grew up watching that show _every _saturday morning...if that channel was changed, it was grudge match time.  wish I still had all those friggin' figures...the originals are actually worth a bit along with the Desert Storm versions.



I have some in a box somewheres... I should check their value.


----------



## Cryozombie

Bigodinho said:
			
		

> Has everyone forgotten about the classic of all classics?
> 
> "Bruce Leeroy? BRUCE LEEROY? Catches bullets, with his teeth? N**** please!"
> 
> "Who's the master? SHO-NUFF! Who is THE MASTER? SHO-NUFF! Yeah, Sho-Nuff, the shogun of Harlem."
> 
> THE LAST DRAGON tops them all!!! :ultracool artyon:



"Am I the MEANEST ? Am I the PRETTIEST ? Am I the BADDEST mo-fo-no down aroun' this town ? But WHO am I ? WHO am I ? I... can't... hear... you! Yeah, Sho-Nuff, the shogun of Harlem."


----------



## shaolinchi

I'm still amazed Bruce Leeroy could catch a bullet with his teeth


----------



## sifu nick

I love that movie since it's the one that got me involved in the martial arts. Actually, I liked all three of them.


----------



## Enson

i also really liked "big trouble in little china".


----------



## Patrick Skerry

My father told me that he grew up watching the Green Hornet on television, and that Bruce Lee as Kato was what conditioned America for the upcoming martial arts craze which began in 1970 with the movie Five Fingers of Death.  

My father said a Hong Kong director named Run Run Shaw brought in a lot of Chinese Kung Fu movies, the first being Five Fingers of Death in 1970, and that is what kicked off all the karate flicks since.


----------



## cashwo

Man I LOVED the last dragon and the Karate Kid.  Does anyone remember They Call Me Bruce?  That was a funny movie.  As for Mr. Miyagi, I read in interview with him once in some skateboard magazine (i tried to find it but couldn't) and asked him about his MA experience or training and he said that he has had none and it was just the movies.  They ended the piece but saying that finding that out was like finding out that Santa Claus isn't real.


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Same thing in the movie KARATE KID, Pat Morita never studied karate or any other martial art in his life.





			
				cashwo said:
			
		

> Man I LOVED the last dragon and the Karate Kid. Does anyone remember They Call Me Bruce? That was a funny movie. As for Mr. Miyagi, I read in interview with him once in some skateboard magazine (i tried to find it but couldn't) and asked him about his MA experience or training and he said that he has had none and it was just the movies. They ended the piece but saying that finding that out was like finding out that Santa Claus isn't real.


----------



## cashwo

I guess he wasn't kidding when he said JC Penny $3.95 you like?  Or something like that, hehehehe.  I still love the movie anyways.  I have to mention the 5 deadly venoms though.  A local tv station used to have Kung-Fu Sunday's and would show MA movies all day long.  I LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## Drac

I was told by a couple of local Sensei that their enrollment doubled after the Karate Kid came out??


----------



## Patrick Skerry

That doesn't suprise me at all.  My father told me that the TV series Kung Fu quadrupelled the number of kids learning karate in the 1970s.





			
				Drac said:
			
		

> I was told by a couple of local Sensei that their enrollment doubled after the Karate Kid came out??


----------



## Patrick Skerry

A movie theater in Boston's Chinatown used to do the same thing, they used to play Chinese Kung fu movies something like 12 hours a day.  Then it turned into a porno theater, and now its a restaraunt.

Also, David Carradine when he was playing in the TV series, Kung Fu, didn't know a thing about the martial arts.  I think he has studied a little since then so he could add credibility to all his  kung fu video tapes he's making.



			
				cashwo said:
			
		

> I guess he wasn't kidding when he said JC Penny $3.95 you like? Or something like that, hehehehe. I still love the movie anyways. I have to mention the 5 deadly venoms though. A local tv station used to have Kung-Fu Sunday's and would show MA movies all day long. I LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## M.C. Busman

_Karate Kid_ differed from most other m.a. films in that it was set in a "real world" backdrop, with charachters portraying fairly "normal" everyday folks with normal everyday problems most people could identify with.  "Normal" characters as far as Hollywood goes at least, as opposed to fictitious death match champions, magical monks, or supercops.  No supernatural powers, no unbelievably bloody scenes, I don't think a single person dies in the film--unusual for martial arts.

But oh, what a marketing tool (if an unwitting one)!  Martial arts being taught for strength and character development...the bullied wins over the bully fairly after working hard and entering a competition, despite cheating from the other side...the "bad" sensei loses face, the "humble" sensei wins through his apprentice in his [insert accent] ancient orientah inscrutiable way [/accent].  Karate as ethical training.  

This movie brought on the true "Kiddie Boom" of the '80's...and the marketing that annoys so many of us now hasn't let up since.   Also all those annoying "Daniel-san" quips are a nice break every now and then from "Grasshoppah".

Yeah, _The Last Dragon_ & _Big Trouble in Little China_ were also fun.  


Happiness,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Vadim

I would also say that Kung Fu Theater on USA played a part in getting some people interested in martial arts.

  I think that the Karate Kid was a good movie. Daniel-san did have a temper problem though :karate: .

-Vadim


----------



## Ronin Moose

Hey gang, after reading the last three pages of comments I came to the conclusion that we are all, indeed lucky to have experienced these movies - either in first release (I'm aging myself) or on video, etc.  These flicks all made certain contributions toward martial arts in general, and I think they mostly showed the audience that there are more than a few folks left with honor.  My fellow Kenpo bros. must agree that *The Perfect Weapon* sure gave Kenpo a boost also.

Regards,

Garry


----------



## Jade Tigress

bignick said:
			
		

> Oh man...as a baby of the 80's let me tell you that this movie rocked....I would say it's impact on martial arts was absolutely huge...
> 
> The best part was that Pat Morita was a computer programmer that quit his job to become a stand up comedian...talk about a career move...
> 
> 
> "sweep the leg..."
> "but sensei..."
> "you gotta problem....sweep the leg..."
> 
> 
> man...good times


I'm a child of the '80's too and I love this movie. It's your classic underdog movie, full of '80's cheese, bad music, great lines such as the one Nick quoted, and some very funny acting at times but an absolute CLASSIC. Plus it went deeper in showing MA as a way of life and for self defense vs. tropheys and ego. Love it.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Ronin Moose said:
			
		

> My fellow Kenpo bros. must agree that *The Perfect Weapon* sure gave Kenpo a boost also.


I definitely agree.  Too bad that nothing to compare to it (Kenpo-wise) has been made since.


----------



## someguy

Ninja turtles>all
I mean come on Cowabunga Awesome etc.


----------



## Eldritch Knight

I never really noticed that whole Karate Kid thing. As a matter of fact, I watched it for the first time only a few years ago. It was the Ninja turtles that got me started into martial arts, so I'm gonna side with that for now.


----------



## Andy Cap

The movie that convinced me that i must learn martial arts was called "Budo"  It is pretty hard to find now, but what an awesome movie.


It is a documentary on japanese martial arts.  Well worht watching.


----------



## Simon Curran

We are forgetting the ultimate cheesy martial arts movie of all time, and the introduction of Jean Claude Van Damme to the mainstream...
 No retreat, No surrender..

 "You gotta help me sensei Lee"
 "You call me Lee Dai Gar"


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Andy Cap said:
			
		

> The movie that convinced me that i must learn martial arts was called "Budo"  It is pretty hard to find now, but what an awesome movie.
> It is a documentary on Japanese martial arts.  Well worth watching.


Amazon.com has a DVD called Budo:Art of Killing.  It's a Japanese documentary about martial arts.  The info on it says it has been digitally remastered, so I assume that it may be the one to which you refer.  The "Art of Killing" part might be an add-on to promote sales.


----------



## arnisador

Mr. Hartman tried to explain a technique to my son this past weekend. He said "It's like wax on, wax off" and got a blank stare in return. So, that evening, while the rest of us sat around at the pool eating pizza and wings, he was assigned to watch "The Karate Kid" upstairs so he could udnerstand his arnis lessons!

I liked the movie at the time, but the fallout was annoying--every time I was in a gi going to and from class people would shout out things from the movie.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I dunno...I watched Green Hornet and Kung Fu growing up; but, it wasn't until much later in life, when I first saw _Legend Of The Drunken Master,_ that I really got interested in MA.  Sure, though _Karate Kid_ was cool and I couldn't watch reruns of Happy Days anymore without thinking of it; I have to say it was Chan that drew me into MA.  Oh, yeah, and _Mortal Kombat_, too.  I fully admit to liking the cheesy movies.  _Kids From Shoalin_ was another one.  _Kung Pow_, too.  This is not to say I don't own any 'legit' MA movies.  I have a nice collection of Sonny Chiba, too 

egg


----------

